# H11 MKV Projector Fog Light HID help



## japoipnoi (Oct 31, 2005)

MKV Projector fog lights already
have halogen bulbs inside.
I want to upgrade to H11 HIDs.
Any tips on a good mounting 
point for the ballasts? 
Should the fuse be upgraded
to one with higher resistance?


----------



## afstud (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: H11 MKV Projector Fog Light HID help (japoipnoi)*

i would look under the car or with the grill out and pick a spot thats further up from the ground so that they dont get wet.. and Dont go any higher than 35 watts because the chrome might peel away since there enclosed projectors and have no ventalation... and there usually is no need to up the fuses because 35watt hid kits use less power than a halogen bulb..so fuses are fine as is.


----------



## japoipnoi (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: H11 MKV Projector Fog Light HID help (afstud)*

Thanks for the heads up!
I've seen some cars
with HID heads and fogs
that look amazing. 
I'm going for that same
look.


----------



## japoipnoi (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: H11 MKV Projector Fog Light HID help (afstud)*


_Quote »_since there enclosed projectors and have no ventalation...

correction "Ventilation"
This is just a pic of vents.
These are 9006s, but
my kit has H11s.










_Modified by japoipnoi at 6:17 PM 1-10-2010_


----------



## japoipnoi (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: H11 MKV Projector Fog Light HID help (japoipnoi)*

Why do you 
recommend 35 watts?
The GTI H11s
come stock with 55 watts!


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: H11 MKV Projector Fog Light HID help (japoipnoi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *japoipnoi* »_Why do you 
recommend 35 watts?
The GTI H11s
come stock with 55 watts!

apples to oranges.
Can't really compare the HID 35W to tungsten filament 55W


----------



## japoipnoi (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: H11 MKV Projector Fog Light HID help (GT17V)*

Installation was a piece of cake.
DDM tuning didn't have an OEM
plugs. Just had to plug pins into
the fog light harness.
Zip tied the ballast amplifiers
to the front radiator support.
I am pleased with the result.


----------



## trev190 (Feb 28, 2008)

i did the same setup but i cant get the fogs to stay on with the car running but they work great with the key on engine off- what hid kit did you use?


----------



## japoipnoi (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (trev190)*

ddmtuning 35watts h11 slim line ballasts.


----------

